# uber select



## inder singh (May 30, 2018)

I have uber select now so how it would be good or bad


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Good


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You gross more.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

What's the minimum earning on select?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes but do you get any rides?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> What's the minimum earning on select?


Depends on your market it' 6.75 in Denver 7.50 cancel


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Yes but do you get any rides?


You don't.
Select is dead.
RIP, Select.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> You don't.
> Select is dead.
> RIP, Select.


I had a Select request to the airport last week. I receive $69 for a 32-mile trip (also comes with $15 tip on top). It requires 3 Uber X trips to make the same one of such Select airport trip.



JMlyftuber said:


> What's the minimum earning on select?


This is the rate of Houston.

Base fare $2.88
Distance $1.66/mile
Time $0.22/min


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I had a Select request to the airport last week. I receive $69 for a 32-mile trip (also comes with $15 tip on top). It requires 3 Uber X trips to make the same one of such Select airport trip.
> 
> This is the rate of Houston.
> 
> ...


I get a lot of select request they make up about 35% of my rides id say xl is about 50% and x is the other 15%
Maybe it's my market 
I feel the same way u do I wait on premium rides because the pax are much better behaved, better tippers and u just make so much more.


----------

